# White Flakes in water



## dekrug (Jul 8, 2011)

I've noticed a lot of little white specs floating around in my water, kinda newer to fish keeping and wondering if there's anything I can do to clear it up? oh and don't mind the floating plant lol


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Add some filter floss to your filter, it should help.


----------



## dekrug (Jul 8, 2011)

Isn't that what the blue part of a regular filter is?


----------

